# White Stuff!



## VenusEnvy

¡Está nevando en Maryland, EEUU, por la primera vez este año!  ¿Quién más ve nieve cuando vea por la ventana?    

It's snowing in Maryland, USA, for the first time this year! Who else sees snow when they look out of their window?


----------



## araceli

Hola VenusEnvy:
Una pequeña corrección:
...cuando vea  
...cuando mira  

Yo nunca veo nieve por mi ventana.  
Chau


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gracias por la corrección, Arac.



			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Yo nunca veo nieve por mi ventana.



¡Lo siento por ti! Aunque no me gusta cuando el nieve llegue, me gusta *mirar*lo mientras sentarme en mi casa cálida.


----------



## walnut

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> It's snowing in Maryland, USA, for the first time this year! Who else sees snow when they look out of their window?


 Ciao VenusEnvy!
Here in Milan snow has been missing for years, because climate got warmer and warmer. But yesterday night snow came in big flocks and... 
it's magic, it's perfect, I adore it!!!
Ciao  Walnut


----------



## kens

walnut said:
			
		

> Ciao VenusEnvy!
> Here in Milan snow has been missing for years, because climate got warmer and warmer. But yesterday night snow came in big flocks and...
> it's magic, it's perfect, I adore it!!!
> Ciao  Walnut


 
Maybe it's nice for you, but here in the Frozen North it snows all the time.  I've had enough -- I'm moving to Italy!


----------



## beigatti

May I move to Italy too?


Why did my grandparents leave beautiful Italy for the frozen Canadian landscape?  

Jo-Ann (in upstate NY...freezing)


----------



## Alfry

walnut said:
			
		

> Ciao VenusEnvy!
> Here in Milan snow has been missing for years, because climate got warmer and warmer. But yesterday night snow came in big flocks and...
> it's magic, it's perfect, I adore it!!!
> Ciao  Walnut


 
noooooooo
my car doesn't agree with you, walnut.


----------



## Artrella

> ¡Lo siento por ti! Aunque no me gusta cuando la nieve llega, me gusta *mirar*la mientras estoy sentada  en mi casa cálida.


----------



## Lems

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Gracias por la corrección, Arac.
> 
> ¡Lo siento por ti! Aunque no me gusta cuando la  nieve llegue, me gusta *mirar*la mientras sentarme en mi casa cálida.



Hi Venus

Nieve es un sustantivo femenino. Siempre me encanta mirarla.

Lems
____________________________________
"Blood flows down one leg and up the other." 
From an answer in a science exam


----------



## walnut

Hi Kens & Beigatti... Be wise and go south... Northern Italy is quite cold, the Alpi mountains are very close here!!!  

Hi Alfry... Either my car disagrees with me! Yesterday "thanks" to the snow instead of turning left it went straight pointing directly to a parked van. It scared me to death... But luckily stopped 5 cm before the crash. Viva la neve!!!    Walnut


----------



## Philippa

walnut said:
			
		

> Ciao VenusEnvy!
> Here in Milan snow has been missing for years, because climate got warmer and warmer. But yesterday night snow came in big *flocks* and...
> it's magic, it's perfect, I adore it!!!
> Ciao  Walnut



Hi walnut!
I've been thinking about your 'flocks' of snow. I liked the idea - sheep and snow are both white! Then, just now, as I was jogging (no snow just rain in Reading!!  ) I thought maybe you meant *flakes* of snow.   
Philippa


----------



## Edwin

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi walnut!
> I've been thinking about your 'flocks' of snow. I liked the idea - sheep and snow are both white! Then, just now, as I was jogging (no snow just rain in Reading!!  ) I thought maybe you meant *flakes* of snow.
> Philippa




In Florida we have flocks of birds and flocks of tourists. It would be nice if we also had flocks of snow from time to time.


----------



## vachecow

This is the first snow we gotten in the Phily area all winter


----------



## aigle491

and its about time...I love snow


----------



## Mr X

Well it's not snowing in Queensland!! (Hardly surprising, as it's summer at the moment, and it doesn't even snow in winter here.)

In fact, I must admit that I've never seen real snow before. (Yes, I know it's sad, but maybe one day...)


----------



## Sharon

It has snowed for the second time this season in Ohio. It came in late last night, and snowed off and on today. It just doesn't snow like it used to - we used to make huge igloos, big enough to fit several neighborhood kids inside. Now, the kids are lucky to get enough snow to build a snowman.

Walnut, drive slow, pump the brakes, and pray...really loud.    Whichever way the car starts to turn, turn into it/turn with it, *not* the other way, as that will cause the car to fishtail.  Good luck, it* is* scary!!!

Edwin, please say hello to my parents...they decided to be snowbirds in Florida this year instead of Texas.

Sharon 

* "Snowbirds" is the word used to describe the people that flock south for the winter.


----------



## jacinta

Oh, my.  My kids pray for snow every winter.  We actually had a snowy day here in California 2 years ago  It was quite an event!  It lasted half a day, long enough to have snowball fight and then it melted away.  A fluke in the natural temperate zone we live in.  Today the sun is shining and is beautiful outside.  After torrential rainfall, this is wonderful.


----------



## walnut

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi walnut!
> I've been thinking about your 'flocks' of snow. I liked the idea - sheep and snow are both white! Then, just now, as I was jogging (no snow just rain in Reading!!  ) I thought maybe you meant *flakes* of snow.


 
Hi Philippa and Edwin 
Flakes, flakes, flakes... How can I remember it?!?!?  I'll do some exercise while eating my Corn-flocks for breakfast.  
Hi Sharon, I sincerely hope I won't have to verify if your method actually works... But thank you!  

Thank you all  Walnut


----------



## lsp

Mr X said:
			
		

> Well it's not snowing in Queensland!! (Hardly surprising, as it's summer at the moment, and it doesn't even snow in winter here.)
> 
> In fact, I must admit that I've never seen real snow before. (Yes, I know it's sad, but maybe one day...)


It's snowing in New York right now. The city is no place for snow. Cars turn it from white to brownish-black and before it really goes away it turns into ice or huge puddles - or both! I would send you ours if I could, just for the experience, but you wouldn't end up thanking me in the long run!


----------



## basurero

Man you guys are so lucky! I love winter but I haven't seen snow since I went to NZ 5 years ago. I can't wait to get out of this hellishly hot place and go live in Siberia...


----------



## vachecow

Sharon said:
			
		

> It has snowed for the second time this season in Ohio


I hope you aren't one of thousands in Ohio who lost their power


----------



## Sharon

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> I hope you aren't one of thousands in Ohio who lost their power


Oh, yes, I did. I was lucky, mine was only out for 43 hours. Of the estimated 235,000 that lost power, some lost theirs for two weeks!! (I thought I would be fine at first, because I have gas heat, but then I realized that it takes electric to power the blower for the furnace!!  ) Silly me, I kept thinking "They'll have it on any minute"  and I didn't make arrangements to stay somewhere else.

After mine had been out for 30 hours, I happened to look in the aquarium, and the fish were all on the bottom of the tank, just sort of... flopping? (Can a fish flop while _in_ the water?) undulating? writhing in agony? Suffice it to say they were dying from the cold.  I have a gas hot water tank, so I decided if they were going to die anyway, then I might as well _try_ to save them. I siphoned out a good portion of water, and poured about 5 gallons of hot water into the tank, which brought the temperature up to an acceptable level, and they were fine!!   My electric came back on at 1:00 am, Christmas morning! It was a nice gift!!

Sharon.


----------



## Danielle

It is currently -14 celcius in Montreal.... and the snow just stopped... 
and it's beautiful... and it's cold!!! 
I'm sure I would appreciate more if I was far far south!!!! 
                                                                              (and yet, we are lucky!!! )


----------



## Ralf

walnut said:
			
		

> .... snow came in big flocks and...
> it's magic, it's perfect, I adore it!!!


 
By the way, in German a snowflake is "Schnee*flock*e". We've had already a few of them this year - but hardly enough to make up a real winter (no surprise with temperatures varying between 0°C and 14°C - in January!!!). But they're predicting frost and snow for the weekend and the next week.


----------



## dave

I love the snow - the bigger the flocks the better!

Unfortunately it never snows in London any more (thanks George).
Fortunately it is snowing hard in the French Alps, and that's where I'm going on Sunday for more sliding fun!


----------



## vachecow

Sharon said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, I did. I was lucky, mine was only out for 43 hours.


Wow......I guess you were lucky!  I have relatives in Ohio (I think we've been over this  ) and one of them lost their power for the day before, the day of, and the day after Christmas!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thank you for the corrections, Artrella and Lems. ::sigh:: I *pray * for the day when one of my posts won't need correcting!    

The snow here has stopped. And, just like in NY (But not quite as bad as the Big Apple) it has left slush, slop and sludge.


----------



## Lancel0t

Lucky for you guys to have some snows in your place. How I wish there will be some snows here in the Philippines but i guess that would be very impossible since we are situated near the equator, too bad.


----------



## kens

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Lucky for you guys to have some snows in your place. How I wish there will be some snows here in the Philippines but i guess that would be very impossible since we are situated near the equator, too bad.


 
We've got more snow here than we need.  I'll tell you what, Lancel0t, I'll box up some of my snow and send it to you, if you box up some of your warmth and sunshine and send it to me!


----------



## abc

I'm living in a place where I can see beautiful snowfl*ocks* now and then in the winter.  They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## badger

walnut said:
			
		

> But yesterday night snow came in big flocks and...
> it's magic, it's perfect, I adore it!!!
> Ciao  Walnut



Hi everyone

What a nice thread!

 I’m just at the end of a long tiring day and all your posts about the snow are so relaxing to read.

And walnut your “flocks of snow” is really very descriptive, to my mind it captures the scene perfectly.


Badge.


----------



## vachecow

What drives me nuts about winter/snow is that the weather people never know what is gonna happen......you prepare for a blizzard, nothing happens, they predict a mist and we get a 1&1/2ft of snow


----------



## lsp

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> What drives me nuts about winter/snow is that the weather people never know what is gonna happen......you prepare for a blizzard, nothing happens, they predict a mist and we get a 1&1/2ft of snow


I hope you're right and they're wrong. Our current forecast for tomorrow is 20 inches!! I hate this flocking snow!


----------



## Sharon

Vachecow121 said:
			
		

> the weather people never know what is gonna happen.....


Wouldn't that be a wonderful job? You could be dead wrong fifty percent of the time, and not get fired. 



			
				LSP said:
			
		

> I hate this flocking snow!


Hilarious!  Simply hilarious!  


Sharon.


----------



## vachecow

That would be a nice job!!!
Wow...right now, we have 5 inches of snow, adn by the end of tomorrow, we'll have 2 feet!!!!  As long as I have plenty of tea and don't have to go anywhere.....


----------



## VenusEnvy

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> That would be a nice job!!!
> Wow...right now, we have 5 inches of snow, adn by the end of tomorrow, we'll have 2 feet!!!!  As long as I have plenty of tea and don't have to go anywhere.....



Ahh, I know PA got it worse than MD. But, NY is already at 28 inches! (or so the news told me   )

I like snow and all, but . . . . since my first post I have been stuck in my house! The snow keeps coming and coming! I am getting cabin fever! But, having absolutely nothing to do, I guess, is relaxing.


----------



## vachecow

True....at first they thought we would get a little, then they thought we would get a ton, but avtually NY got the ton and we got something in between.  Although I'm not complaining....


----------



## Edwin

Sharon said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be a wonderful job? You could be dead wrong fifty percent of the time, and not get fired.



In baseball a hitter who fails to get a hit 70% of the time is a great hitter.


----------



## Ralf

Wow, all these impressive 'numbers and inches'! We have two inches, but it's still accumulating.


----------



## smorodina

It snowed in London for about 20 seconds today. Not too long, if you ask me


----------



## smorodina

IT IS SNOWING!!! La-la-la


----------



## Danielle

Snow is Falling on Montreal right now... I really hope we don't get as much as the maritimes and the northern states!!!!


----------



## vachecow

Its snowing AGAIN!!!  I don't know if I should be excited or upset....


----------



## Danielle

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Its snowing AGAIN!!! I don't know if I should be excited or upset....


 
Don't get upset ... get a shovel (hihihi!) !
 Sorry ... it's that it's not us that are barried in snow, I feel a little too lucky!


----------



## vachecow

Good point.....I used to live in Utah....compared to that, we don't get any snow


----------



## The Liberal Media

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Está nevando en Maryland, EEUU, por la primera vez este año!  ¿Quién más ve nieve cuando vea por la ventana?
> 
> It's snowing in Maryland, USA, for the first time this year! Who else sees snow when they look out of their window?



I live right below you, down in Virginia, and tomorrow will be my sixth consecutive day out of school. Of course, it didn't exactly _snow_ down here, as much as it did just wreak havoc for two straight days with ice and then refreeze on the roads every single night since then. 

Life is grand.


----------



## Ralf

Snow has stopped. The sun is peering through the clouds now and then - a perfect winter day! Why do I have that boring work to do? Oh, how do I envy all these kids in the adjacent kindergarten. I think I'll go over to join the snowball battle there.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
25 minutes later: It's snowing again, but my work is still boring all the same.


----------

